# Words that need to be added to the Spell Checker



## pineywoods (May 25, 2010)

I think a few words should be added such as

SMF

Huddler

Wiki

Wikis

If you come across more add them to this thread


----------



## tigerregis (May 25, 2010)

Marinade, the noun and marinate, the verb. For me this is like "irregardless."


----------



## richoso1 (May 25, 2010)

I tested the spell checker with OTBS and GOSM, and it gave me the option of replacing them with something else, but I could not add them to the list as with some other spell checkers.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 26, 2010)

Unfortunately right now we can't easily add words to the spell checker.  Sorry about that.


----------



## meateater (May 26, 2010)

TBS  UDS  scrumdiddlyumptious


----------



## smokey paul (May 27, 2010)

I found that the mis-spelled word get underlined red but does not give any correct spelling.. easy words like :"doesn" should have told me "doesn't" or something do we even have a dictionary????


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 27, 2010)

smokey paul said:


> I found that the mis-spelled work get underlined red but does not give any correct spelling.. easy words like :"doesn" should have tole me doesn't or something do we even have a dictionary????


There is a FAQ in the wiki about this.

Basically you have to hold down the control key and then right click.  The other option is to hit the ABC button and it will check spelling for you in the WYSIWYG editor.


----------



## smokey paul (May 27, 2010)

Tks i did not know that and will use it that way.. I am use to just right click and in most sties...

Would me nice because i am lazy to make the "I" always capital, as most of the time it is.

Just a though... Oooo, auto correct sorry this probably does not have that.


----------

